# Topics > Related topics > Events >  MILIPOL, Worldwide Exhibition of Internal State Security, biennially, Paris, France

## Airicist

Website - milipol.com

youtube.com/@channelmilipolparis

facebook.com/milipolexhibition

twitter.com/Milipol_Paris

linkedin.com/groups/4729072

Milipol 2023 - November 14-17, 2023, Paris, France

Milipol 2021 - October 19-22, 2021, Paris, France

Milipol 2019 - November 19-22, 2019, Paris, France

Milipol 2017 - November 21-24, 2017, Paris, France

Milipol 2015 - November 17-20, 2015, Paris, France

----------


## Airicist

Milipol Paris 2011

Published on Mar 21, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Milipol Paris 2013 - Bilan

Published on Jan 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

"Milipol 2015: Unmanned Vehicles for Homeland Security"
A collection of photos taken at Milipol 2015 depicting new unmanned systems, payloads and robotics spotted by Defense Update team at the event. 

by Tamir Eshel
November 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Milipol Paris 2015 - Day 1

Published on Nov 25, 2015




> Summary of the first day at Milipol Paris 2015, the worldwide Exhibition dedicated to the internal State security which took place at the Paris-Nord Villepinte Exhibition Centre from 17 to 20 November 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Milipol Paris 2015 - Day 2

Published on Nov 25, 2015




> Summary of the second day at Milipol Paris 2015, the worldwide Exhibition dedicated to the internal State security which took place at the Paris-Nord Villepinte Exhibition Centre from 17 to 20 November 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Milipol Paris 2015 - Day 3

Published on Nov 25, 2015




> Summary of the third day at Milipol Paris 2015, the worldwide Exhibition dedicated to the internal State security which took place at the Paris-Nord Villepinte Exhibition Centre from 17 to 20 November 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Milipol Paris 2015 - Day 4

Published on Nov 25, 2015




> Summary of the last day at Milipol Paris 2015, the worldwide Exhibition dedicated to the internal State security which took place at the Paris-Nord Villepinte Exhibition Centre from 17 to 20 November 2015.

----------

